# USAT Dockside



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a USAT Dockside (Army livery) due to arrive next week. Aside from a first-person review from a friend back in Virginia who has one, I haven't heard much about this engine. I believe I read somewhere that the sounds leave a bit to be desired, but that's not all that important to me at this point. Good locomotive? Dog? Any other comments or concerns?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My comment is read the threads on it, search for docksider there is a recent thread on the sound .... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Allan, I have 2 of them. One I converted to DCC with 2k2 sound and KD couplers. Very smooth runners. The stock sound board is equivalent to the sound in an LGB Stainz tender.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/17/tpage/1/view/topic/postid/52166/Default.aspx#52166

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/17/tpage/2/view/topic/postid/49791/Default.aspx#50571

The search function works well, and it's easy to use. Recommended for researching your question and getting lots of good answers.

The search command is sort of hidden in the blue bar above the posts. I have copied it, look at the very right hand end, and go back left of "members"... now look above to see the same bar for the real search function.


Unanswered Not Read My Forums Active Topics 
Forums My ProfileSearchMembers 
Greg


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I received my Dockside yesterday--U.S. Army version in an olive-drab livery. Very nice and very heavy! It will get a test run soon! Now I need to get the USA Trains woodside caboose in the same livery.


----------

